# Dennis's emersed nano



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I had a RedSea aquavase sitting around and I could not let it go to waste. The vase is about 4" square and something like 1 liter, or about .26gallons. It has 1" used aquarium gravel, Eco/Onyx mix, in the bottom and planted with a little Hemianthus callithichoides, Rotala sp "Green", Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides, Rununculus inundatus, and reciently I added some Pogostemom stellata narrowleaf and an unknown Rotala sp. The Rotala is starting to convert to emersed growth but the P stellata has not yet.

OK, here are some pics. Enjoy

The whole setup. At setup I added enough aquarium water to cover the soil and covered the whole thing with plastic wrap. The soil is now damp but not flooded and in teh month or so since I set it up I have added a little water once. It sits in my desk in front of a north facing window and get maybe 1/2 hours of sun a day but tons of indirect light.










Uncovered:









Rotala sp Green:










Bad shot of an unknown Rotala sp.:









Hydrocotyle sipthorpioides, cool pic huh!









and my favorite, Ranunculus inundatus with HC in the background:









I think I will tear down my 1.75 nano when I move and turn it into an emersed desk nano, fully aquascaped of couse.


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

Nice! I have a "leftover" Coralife Mini Aqualight and a self-made ~5g glass tank... Maybe I'll give an emersed setup a try at the office!

Uh-oh! More tanks!


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks! Another tank yes but you won't have to do water changes every week and you can bring a little old tank water to water the emersed setup.


----------



## czado (May 26, 2005)

That last pic is just great. What a cool setup.


----------



## Sarahpea (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice Dennis! Do you dose it with anything?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Every few weeks I water with old aquarium water, thats it.


----------



## saadali (Oct 9, 2005)

hi friends, 
i am toying with an idea to setup something similar to waht dennis did. of course with self made glass tanks. 
so here are my questions. 
1) what substrate shall be used ? i done see any branded soils/substrates, but had seen sphagum moss, what DIY substrate could be used? put in something about sphagum moss too 
i know that anubias could be grown without any substrate. 
2) my earlier setups seemed to be humid enough but too hot for the plants . what should be the optimum temperature?
3) ferts? could the local mix be used ?


----------

